# 15% off Black MSD Spark Plug Wires at PFYC.com!



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, save 15% on black MSD Spark Plug Wires at PartsForYourCar!*

To take advantage of this offer, use promo code *TOONUP* during checkout. Offer valid on black wires only (32813) and expires 4/12/11.

Click below to purchase:

*MSD 8.5mm Super Conductor Spark Plug Wires GM LSX Engines*



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

